# Minusgrade durch Lüfter "Stacking"?



## Chrisi101 (31. Mai 2015)

*Minusgrade durch Lüfter "Stacking"?*

Ich habe gerade dieses Video endeckt, wo durch Lüfter "Stacking" sogar Minusgrade erreicht werden sollen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUbpb23yTK8

Es kommt mir sehr unrealistisch vor. In den Kommentaren steht das sich dadurch der Luftdruck erhöht und dadurch geringere Temperaturen erreicht werden.
Ist sowas wirklich möglich? Und wenn ja wie sieht es aus wenn man nur 2 Lüfter stackt?


----------



## Robonator (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Minusgrade durch Lüfter "Stacking"?*

Es wurde doch mehrfach geschrieben das es ein Fake ist und das Video nicht ernst gemeint ist. Mit den Lüftern in einer Reihe ist das nicht möglich. 
Außerdem hat dieser "Student" da unten in den Kommentaren sowieso nicht so ganz den Durchblick.


----------



## Bennz (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Minusgrade durch Lüfter "Stacking"?*

das ist fake, mit der Wirbelrohr Technik wäre es möglich


----------



## BreakinB (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Minusgrade durch Lüfter "Stacking"?*

Die klären Ihren "Fake" doch ab 15:45 im Video selbst auf?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Minusgrade durch Lüfter "Stacking"?*

Und mit Lüftern alleine kann man schon mal gar nicht unter Raumtemperatur kühlen.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Minusgrade durch Lüfter "Stacking"?*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Und mit Lüftern alleine kann man schon mal gar nicht unter Raumtemperatur kühlen.



Doch, wäre möglich.  Aber nicht mit PC-Lüftern. 

Mit richtig starken Gebläsen von mehreren hundert Watt und ein bisschen passendem Zubehör gehts, ist aber trotzdem ineffizient.


----------



## Jooschka (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Minusgrade durch Lüfter "Stacking"?*

Man müsste dazu z.B. (grob beschrieben) die Luft durch starke Druckerhöhung erwärmen, irgendwo die Wärme wieder losweren, und dann expandieren (druck loswerden), um anschließend Luft unter Raumtemperatur zu erhalten.
Alternativ Sprühnebel einbringen... Wasser... oder eine Kombination aus beidem


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Minusgrade durch Lüfter "Stacking"?*



Jooschka schrieb:


> Man müsste dazu z.B. (grob beschrieben) die Luft durch starke Druckerhöhung erwärmen, irgendwo die Wärme wieder losweren, und dann expandieren (druck loswerden), um anschließend Luft unter Raumtemperatur zu erhalten.
> Alternativ Sprühnebel einbringen... Wasser... oder eine Kombination aus beidem


Warum so auswendig? Es reicht völlig, die Luft soweit zu beschleunigen, dass der Druck ordentlich sinkt, das geht in einem einfachen Bernoulli-Rohr. Um einen nennenswerten Effekt zu bekommen, sollte man nahe der Schallgeschwindigkeit arbeiten, dann hat man ungefähr 400mbar Druckdifferenz, dass macht ein paar Grad aus.   

Eine Kompression auf irgendwas um 10bar, kühlen und dann entspannen zurück auf 1bar bringt natürlich viel mehr, aber Kompressoren sind laut. Alles mit PC-Lüftern erreicht maximal Drücke um 1-3mbar. Da ändert sich an Temperaturen gar nichts.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Minusgrade durch Lüfter "Stacking"?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Doch, wäre möglich.  Aber nicht mit PC-Lüftern.
> 
> Mit richtig starken Gebläsen von mehreren hundert Watt und ein bisschen passendem Zubehör gehts, ist aber trotzdem ineffizient.



Ja da schon aber ich rede jetzt von "PC" Lüftern.


----------



## crys_ (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Minusgrade durch Lüfter "Stacking"?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum so auswendig? Es reicht völlig, die Luft soweit zu beschleunigen, dass der Druck ordentlich sinkt, das geht in einem einfachen Bernoulli-Rohr. Um einen nennenswerten Effekt zu bekommen, sollte man nahe der Schallgeschwindigkeit arbeiten, dann hat man ungefähr 400mbar Druckdifferenz, dass macht ein paar Grad aus.



Das wird natürlich viel leiser sein als ein Kompressor


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Minusgrade durch Lüfter "Stacking"?*

Ach was, ein Überschallknall im Rechner kann ins Spiel eingebaut werden.   
( ich kenne noch den Überschallwindkanal aus Göttingen im MPI, grandios laut)

Natürlich geht es gar nicht. Um ein Bar Lftdruck herum ist ein reales Gas vom Verhalten so nahe am Idealen Gas, dass die Druckänderungen im mbar Bereich der Lüfter keine  messbare Temperaturveränderung bewirken. Der Effekt tritt erst bei höheren Drücken auf, wenn sich das reale Gas immer weiter von den Eigenschaften eines idealen Gas entfernt. Beim idealen Gas erzeugt eine Druckänderung keine Änderung der inneren Energie, also auch keine Temperaturänderung. Bei hohen Drücken sieht da sanders aus, bei hohen Druckunterschieden auch. In Vakuumpumpen kann man das schön erleben, was eine Kompremierung von Luft im mbar Bereich auf 1000mbar (Normdruck) bewirkt.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Minusgrade durch Lüfter "Stacking"?*

Die einfachste Variante zum selbst erleben ist einen befreundeten Tauchsportler um eine Demonstration zu bitten. Die 230 Bar Druckunterschied zwischen dem Flascheninnendruck einer Tauchflasche und dem Umgebungsdruck genügen ziemlich locker um das Ventil zu vereisen wenn man die Flasche abströmen lässt.


----------

